# Erhalte keine E-Mails von Wildstar/NCsoft



## Leo-dsh (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte mir vor Monaten bereits einen Wildstar Account erstellt und aktiviert, da ich mich zur Beta angemeldet hab. Ich hab aber leider keinen Key bekommen.
Nun wollte ich die Open Beta ausprobieren. Gesagt getan, hab den Betakey per Mail bekommen => ab zum Login um ihn einzulösen und den Client runterzuladen. Dann hatte ich mein Passwort vergessen und wollte es zurücksetzen. Leider kam bis jetzt (das war heute morgen um halb 8) noch keine E-Mail bei mir an. 
Dann ist mir das Passwort wieder eingefallen. Ich musste aber erst meine IP-Adresse verifizieren. Auch daraufhin habe ich keine E-Mail bekommen mit dem Code!
Ich hab versucht mit der E-Mail Adresse einen neuen Account anzulegen, was nicht geht, da er mir den Fehler bringt, dass bereits ein Account mit dieser Adresse besteht. 
Dann habe ich einen Account mit einer anderen E-Mail Adresse angelegt. Klappte soweit alles, ich sollte den Account bestätigen, schaue in meine Mails => nichts!
Es handelt sich um Adressen bei gmx und web. 
Ich hab in die Spamordner geschaut, die sind ebenfalls leer. 
Weiß einer, ob es da momentan Probleme gibt? Ich bin am verzweifeln! ^^ 
Viele Grüße,
Leo


----------



## pphs (15. Mai 2014)

einfach mal vorher genau informieren dann weiß man auch das es mit diesen mail anbietern probleme gibt. das liegt nicht an ncsoft, sondern an gmx etc, weil diese die mails nicht durchlassen.


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2014)

E-Mail Provider weisen durchaus schonmal E-Mails ab und das hat durchaus nachvollziehbare Gründe. Im Falle von NCSoft konnte ich das bisher nicht nachvollziehen.

Letztendlich wäre es - wenn dem so wäre - wichtig an den Bounce zu kommen. Das könnte hier natürlich schwierig sein.


----------



## Shye-Demmera (16. Mai 2014)

Ich hab dasselbe Problem!

Zuerst hatte ich den Wildstar Account über eine Web.de Email Adresse 
laufen gehabt. Kam aber immer wieder zu Problemen. Vorgestern hab
ich dann mal den deutschen Community Manager Bronn angetweetet auf
Twitter. Er meinte nur, halt Email-Adresse ändern. Hab dann 
auf meine GMX-Email Adresse geändert, mit der ich bisher nirgends
solche Probleme hatte. Und es geht wieder nichts!

Gibt es einen Email-Anbieter wo ich das Problem nicht habe?


----------



## tekkon123 (16. Mai 2014)

Bei Web.de hatte ich auch diese Probleme.
Bin jetzt bei Freenet.de und alles läuft reibungslos.Die Mails kommen fast instand an.


----------



## Fusie (16. Mai 2014)

Hatte damit bis heute auch keine Probleme, aber nun will ein Code einfach nicht ankommen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Mai 2014)

Web.de und GMX gehören zusammen, daher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, dass gleiche Probleme auftreten.

Alternativen mit freien Mail-Adressen gibt es ja sehr viele.

Yahoo, Outlook.com, Google-Mail, etc.


----------



## Tikume (17. Mai 2014)

Das Problem hockt bei E-Mil meistens vor dem Monitor 

Ansonsten geht nix über eine eigene Domain und am besten entsprechendes Hosting


----------



## Wynn (17. Mai 2014)

auf gmail und yahoo habe ich alle emails von denen erhalten


----------



## Korgor (18. Mai 2014)

Bin selber bei Web und Gmx und hatte noch nie solche Probleme.


----------



## Fusie (18. Mai 2014)

Wilde Vermutung, aber deren Service dürfte zur Zeit wohl schlicht überlastet sein, die eMails trudeln inzwischen im Schnitt nach 15-45 Minuten endlich ein, und dann darf man sich auch einloggen.


----------



## Zophael85 (19. Mai 2014)

Bekomme heute auch keine emails :s bin bei web.de und hatte sonst auch keine probleme... 
Jetz mit dem neuen pc wollt ich wildstar schonmal installieren aber bekomme keine email um mene IP zu verifizieren... schon 4 5 versuche gemacht,... keine einzige email kommt an...

edit: wartezeit nun über eine stunde..


----------

